# Egg Cosy IX - Flag of Turkey



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Last week I was asked for a cosy bearing Turkey's flag and I drew a quick chart. I couldn't leave at that, I had to make it up, which is when I discovered I needed to move three stitches. Whilst I was at it, I made a napkin ring to go with the cosy and here are the full instructions and charts for both.

*Flag of Turkey Egg Cosy*

*Materials:*
DK or similar weight yarn in Bright Red and Brilliant White
Pair 4mm (US size 6) needles
Stitch-holder or spare needle
Yarn bobbins wound with Brilliant White Yarn
Darning needle

*Tension/Guage:*
Not critical but around 22 stitches across 4"/10cms will be fine

*Abbreviations:*
*S1*: slip the next stitch on the lefthand needle to the righthand needle
*SSK*: slip the next stitch from the lefthand needle to the righthand needle knitwise, do the same with next stitch, insert point of lefthand needle into the front of both stitches and knit them together
*SPO*: slip the next stitch from the lefthand needle purlwise, purl the next stitch, pass the slipped stitch over the purled stitch
*K2tog*: knit the next two stitches together
*P2tog*: purl the next two stitches together

*Instructions:*

_Back_

With Red yarn, cast on 21 stitches.
Rows 1 and 3: P1, (K1, P1) to end
Rows 2 and 4: K1, (P1, K1) to end
Rows 5 to 20: Stocking stitch, knit odd-numbered rows and purl the even-numbered.
Row 21: S1, SSK, K15, K2tog, K1 (19sts)
Row 22: S1, SPO, P13, P2tog, P1 (17sts)
Row 23: S1, SSK, K11, K2tog, K1 (15sts)
Row 24: S1, SPO, P9, P2tog, P1 (13sts)
Row 25: S1, SSK, K7, K2tog, K1 (11sts)
Row 26: Purl

Transfer these eleven stitches to a stitch-holder or spare needle and break yarn leaving about 8"/20cms for seam.

_Front_

With Red yarn, cast on 21 stitches
Rows 1 and 3: P1, (K1, P1) to end
Rows 2 and 4: K1, (P1, K1) to end
Rows 5 to 26: Using the same stitch instructions as for the back, knit following the colour chart below. Carry yarn not in use loosely across the back of work, twisting every second stich to avoid loops.

_Join Pieces_
Hold both pieces so the right sides are facing each other, wrong sides outwards, with back nearest you. Using red yarn from front, insert needle into leg nearest of first stitch on back, then front leg of first stitch of front and knit the two together. Do the same with the next pair of stitches. Bring loop of first stitch over second stitch on righthand needle, first stitch cast off. Continue in this way until all stitches have been cast off, run tail through final loop to secure and break yarn.

*Finishing:*

Join side seams using mattress stitch and weave in ends.

*Flag of Turkey Napkin Ring*

*Materials:*
DK or similar weight yarn in Bright Red and Brilliant White
Pair 4mm (US size 6) needles
Yarn bobbin wound with Brilliant White yarn
Darning needle

*Tension/Guage:*
22 stitches and 28 rows over 4"/10cms square

*Abbreviation:*
*S1kw*: slip the next stitch on the lefthand needle to the righthand needle as if to knit

*Instructions:*

With Red yarn, cast on 16 stitches.
Row 1: S1kw, knit to end
Row 2: S1kw, K1, P12. K2
These two rows form the stitch pattern and are repeated for rows 3 to 40.
Work colour chart commencing at the bottom righthand corner, carrying the yarn not in use across the back of work and twisting every two stitches to avoid loops.
When all 40 rows of the chart have been worked, cast off loosely.

*Finishing:*

Join ends to form a ring and weave in ends.

Have Fun!
Dave


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Another brilliant egg cosy. Well done Dave. Have a good week.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Another brilliant egg cosy. Well done Dave. Have a good week.


Thanks everso.

Having drawn the chart up, I had to check it worked out OK! I've made two sets to give to the mother of a Turkish friend of mine to remind her of home. She lets me have some of her receipts because I love Eastern Mediterranean food!

Dave


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Dave..you are an amazingly generous man to share all your brilliant work with us...I for one so appreciate your work.

I am having sausage gravy with biscuits and tomatoes this AM..
Homemade of course lol..
Have you ever had gravy over a slice of tomatoe...yummm.

Hugs,

Camilla



FireballDave said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Another brilliant egg cosy. Well done Dave. Have a good week.
> ...


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

thank you so much. it looks amazing. my little one likes it too.
Andrea


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm glad it pleases. The three wrongly positioned stitches on the egg cosy were annoying me, I had to put them right!

Dave


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Darn it, Dave!! You make me realize I'm really "retarded". It's all I can do to read the instructions and you design!!
Extremely talented man!!
June


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Dave..you are an amazingly generous man to share all your brilliant work with us...I for one so appreciate your work.
> 
> I am having sausage gravy with biscuits and tomatoes this AM..
> Homemade of course lol..
> ...


Camilla....is the tomato raw or grilled or heated in any way? Sounds good!
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Dave..you are an amazingly generous man to share all your brilliant work with us...I for one so appreciate your work.
> 
> I am having sausage gravy with biscuits and tomatoes this AM..
> Homemade of course lol..
> ...


Glad you like my little effort, Camilla.

I've never tried gravy with tomatoes, I think it might be an American speciality and not over here in the UK. But I'm willing try anything if you'll be kind enough to give me a set of instructions. What kind of gravy is it?

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Darn it, Dave!! You make me realize I'm really "retarded". It's all I can do to read the instructions and you design!!
> Extremely talented man!!
> June


Thank you for the compliment. Only a little pattern, but they look nice on the table.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

As promised, _Egg Cosy X - Three Little Fishes_ is done and the instructions are on the system here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-11818-1.html

I hope you like it!
Dave


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Really Nice Dave ---you are so talented. What else do you do besides designing egg cozies?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sbel3555 said:


> Really Nice Dave ---you are so talented. What else do you do besides designing egg cozies?


Glad you like it.

I don't exclusively design egg cosies, there are a couple of other projects in my ideas book. However, I like a bright breakfast table and these little things are quick and easy to make.

Dave


----------



## duracell (Mar 24, 2011)

They are super! I've a lot of Turkish friends so very useful. Thank you for sharing your pattern. I meant to ask where I can get your project book, or is it for personal use and not for sale?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

duracell said:


> They are super! I've a lot of Turkish friends so very useful. Thank you for sharing your pattern. I meant to ask where I can get your project book, or is it for personal use and not for sale?


Glad you like this one, I'm making a set for the Mother of a Turkish friend of mine. She's always helping me with Eastern Mediterranean cookery.

The napkin rings come up best if you use cotton, _Rico essentials DK_ is a good 100% mercerised cotton, comes in a wide range of colours and knits up well for colour-work, it is also very reasonably priced.

There is no pattern book, only my hand-written notes. Some of the designs I've posted here are new, the first two are traditional and came via the nanny who taught me to knit, others I've made over the years but never typed out before now, there's a drawer full of them.

'The Lad' has suggested I should put them all together into a book, but I can't really imagine there being much demand for such.

Have fun
Dave


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well Dave,
Once again you put my efforts to shame. I have been trying to graph and then knit into a dishcloth, the VERY simple logo for the Boston Red Socks. Just two socks laying on each other.
I guess I should have paid more attention in art class and less to the cute boy in the next row.
You really should make a book on "How to go from graph to yarn". I would SOOO buy it.

And thanks for the TEA weekend. It was a great time and you were a fab host.

Smiles, Linda


----------



## kalliopi (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello Dave,
I have to say your work is beautiful I have one question. Are we allowed to use flags as designs for things like that? I am always hesitant because I do not know what is permitted when it comes to a flag of a country.
Does any one know more? Nevertheless, you did a great job.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Well Dave,
> Once again you put my efforts to shame. I have been trying to graph and then knit into a dishcloth, the VERY simple logo for the Boston Red Socks. Just two socks laying on each other.
> I guess I should have paid more attention in art class and less to the cute boy in the next row.
> You really should make a book on "How to go from graph to yarn". I would SOOO buy it.
> ...


to helpful help with the sock problem http://www.chemknits.com/
has made mittens with the logo on them maybe she will be able to help.
Andrea from Canada


----------



## KTDID49 (Apr 11, 2011)

Very nice. I will have to make these Dave. Hubby is retired military. We were stationed in Turkey for 3 yrs. Loved it. Was a wonderful experience. We adopted 2 daughters when we were over there.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Bet you would sell a lot of them to your KP friends!


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

thats very impressive i have seen GB ones but its nice to have a different one especially with the multi cultural society we live in well done


----------



## SqueakMom (Jan 25, 2011)

Dave. . . .You absolutely ROCK!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

SqueakMom said:


> Dave. . . .You absolutely ROCK!!!


Thanks, it's a very long time since anybody said that of me!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Dave..you are an amazingly generous man to share all your brilliant work with us...I for one so appreciate your work.
> ...


Dave, don't mind me if I have a little chuckle! I noticed that rather than use the word "receipt" or "recipe," you're now calling it a "set of instructions." Wise man!

BTW, went to the Salvation Army thrift store this AM with no idea what I was looking for and found two egg cups for $1.99 each in yellow with tiny handpainted flowers around the base. They'll be perfect next Easter when I make some egg cozies.


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Great job Dave now we know you can make up a egg cozy for any occasion! Look out !


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kalliopi said:


> Hello Dave,
> I have to say your work is beautiful I have one question. Are we allowed to use flags as designs for things like that? I am always hesitant because I do not know what is permitted when it comes to a flag of a country.
> Does any one know more? Nevertheless, you did a great job.


National flags are generally considered to be 'public'. There are restrictions concerning the use of some national flags, this varies from country to country. Provided the use is respectful and honours a country's identity, most take it as a compliment. This was my intention with the Turkish flag, which is why I corrected my earlier mistake.

There are exceptions, some countries have very strict rules on the use and depiction of their national flag which they enforce vigorously. With some it relates to the precise colours, or proportions or alignment. With some there is a complete ban on anything they deem 'frivolous'. It varies, you need to check each one individually.

Sorry I can't give you a general answer, there isn't one.

Dave


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

kalliopi,
if you hesitate to recreate the actual flags, it is always ok to use the colors in the same proportion as the flag itself, or to use a part of the design as a quote or homage.

We do this all the time in creating buntings or pennants for public events and those references are not considered disrespectful as far as I know.


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Well Dave, my 'Mother in Love' and 'Sister in Love' as my husband likes to call them are both getting a set of these as well as the surprise one for my husband himself. Even thought about a Teapot cosy to round it off (if you have a pattern) as you well Know Turkish people love their tea. Could be a problem though as they use the double teapot!!!

Thanks again for your efforts Aileen x


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

aileen69 said:


> Well Dave, my 'Mother in Love' and 'Sister in Love' as my husband likes to call them are both getting a set of these as well as the surprise one for my husband himself. Even thought about a Teapot cosy to round it off (if you have a pattern) as you well Know Turkish people love their tea. Could be a problem though as they use the double teapot!!!
> 
> Thanks again for your efforts Aileen x


There are loads of tea cosy patterns with applied motifs on the web. Now you know how it's done, you could tailor one for their double teapot and slap the crescent motif on it. If you want it larger, my pattern should scale without too much difficulty provided you bear in mind and maintain a 5:7 ratio for rows:stitches.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NJgardengal said:


> kalliopi,
> if you hesitate to recreate the actual flags, it is always ok to use the colors in the same proportion as the flag itself, or to use a part of the design as a quote or homage.
> 
> We do this all the time in creating buntings or pennants for public events and those references are not considered disrespectful as far as I know.


I always advise checking when uncertain, most nation's embassies or consulates will give you the precise colours as either a _Pantone_ shade or in hexadecimal. For example, the field of Scotland's flag is a specific hue adopted by their parliament following a period of consultation.

Dave


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Hey Dave I just knit, don't know anything about maths. Hated Maths at school and could never understand the logic lol. Maybe I should have listened more if only I had known I would get this bug for knitting and the maths it can involve!!

But hey I am willing to learn NOW if thats what it takes to immerse myself in knitting.

Thanks for your help xx

Aileen


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Great ideas, Dave!


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Brilliant - thank you for the pattern as well !!!!! Have you got one for the USA? (cheeky grin here chum!!)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Jaki said:


> Brilliant - thank you for the pattern as well !!!!! Have you got one for the USA? (cheeky grin here chum!!)


The United States of America has possibly the strictest and most exacting rules concerning anything to do with its Flag, National Colours or any 'National Symbols'. It also has the severest penalties for anyone it deems disrespectful or frivolous and can extradite foreign nationals under various anti-terrorism laws.

I had thought of making something to mark the Fourth of July, but having read the terrifying book of current rules. I'm leaving America alone, I bon't think a Brit would stand a chance in a court where such a crime was concerned.

Dave


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh dear that's such as shame as I had thought of making a gift to a dear friend, actually in the US, a 4th of July gift and this seemed appropriate - oh well .... back to the drawing board!!! Anyway - thanks for your input - am truly grateful! xxxx


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Jaki said:


> Oh dear that's such as shame as I had thought of making a gift to a dear friend, actually in the US, a 4th of July gift and this seemed appropriate - oh well .... back to the drawing board!!! Anyway - thanks for your input - am truly grateful! xxxx


On needs to be very careful with some countries. The Flag of Japan also has deep philosophical and cultural meaning for its people, I wouldn't dream of being playful with it in any way for fear of causing offence.

Several other countries have similar objections. Before I made this I checked with a couple of Turkish friends, one of whom is a solicitor, to make sure there wouldn't be a problem, he's given my pattern to his daughter!

Dave

Dave


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Bless you honey and thank you - am knitting her a Union Jack egg cosy instead - seems safest!!!!  xxxx


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Jaki said:


> Bless you honey and thank you - am knitting her a Union Jack egg cosy instead - seems safest!!!!  xxxx


The Union Flag gets hacked around by everyone, think of Ginger Spice's _Cool Btritannia_ dress. The colours get changed to pastels, monochrome, I've even seen the blue changed to citrus green. Most people chuckle, provided it's done in a light-hearted way.

Dave


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Jaki said:
> 
> 
> > Brilliant - thank you for the pattern as well !!!!! Have you got one for the USA? (cheeky grin here chum!!)
> ...


if they are that strict then why is their flag plastered on just about everything and i mean everything from socks to table cloths and you can add from there. the list is endless. just a thought from a Canadian's point of view.
Andrea


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

i was wondering about the Canadian flag or would it be to hard because of the maple leaf in the middle. the sides would be easy because the are just red. i wonder if we have any rules about it.....just a thought,
hope everyone has a great day with lots of yarn.
Andrea


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Jaki said:
> ...


I'm only referring to the rules laid down by the U.S. federal government. When I was at art school an entire lecture was devoted to this very topic. It was made very clear its depiction was best avoided, most especially by anyone from Britain.

In recent years the rules have been relaxed a little, but I'm still extremely cautious and whenever I had to work in America, I ensured everything was very carefully checked by my client's legal department.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> i was wondering about the Canadian flag or would it be to hard because of the maple leaf in the middle. the sides would be easy because the are just red. i wonder if we have any rules about it.....just a thought,
> hope everyone has a great day with lots of yarn.
> Andrea


Canada Day approaches!


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

true, true July 1st. i was and am not meaning that you have to make one. i was just thinking out loud. one of these days i may stop. just not today. i have a hard time drawing a maple leaf on paper let alone one made out of yarn.
happy knitting/crocheting everyone.
Andrea from Canada


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> askem1728 said:
> 
> 
> > i was wondering about the Canadian flag or would it be to hard because of the maple leaf in the middle. the sides would be easy because the are just red. i wonder if we have any rules about it.....just a thought,
> ...


my family doesn't go over board on Canada Day we sometimes will go outside to see if the neighbours are setting off fire works but that's about it. not a big party day with my family but that is my family though.
Andrea


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Dave, you are the most wonderfully talented, energetic designer !!! As for penalties re: the American Flag ....just use a search engine & type in "American Flag Sweater Patterns" or "US Patriotic knitting patterns"...everything from potholders, placemats, hats to babies' bibs !!! I certainly wouldn't mind you creating an egg cosy in the least !!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Oh Dave, you are the most wonderfully talented, energetic designer !!! As for penalties re: the American Flag ....just use a search engine & type in "American Flag Sweater Patterns" or "US Patriotic knitting patterns"...everything from potholders, placemats, hats to babies' bibs !!! I certainly wouldn't mind you creating an egg cosy in the least !!


But I'm not an American, the U.S. federal government views foreigners very differently from American citizens. That particularly applies to British nationals.

I won't be going anywhere near anything remotely symbolic, I have been warned!

Dave


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

You're truly a gentleman, Dave. BTW, is that your tongue I see firmly planted in your cheeck ?!?!?!  Also, did you see the little chick egg cosies that were posted on 5/23 ? You two could start a business !!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank-you.

No comment.

Yes.

Then I'd have to start making them 'to order', that would take the fun out of it!

Dave


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

so true. I would not want to imagine Dave not having fun making cozies. after all we don't want him to feel like its his job he need to be able to do this for fun.
thanks again Dave. oh i posted a pic of the baby hat your fishies inspired.
Andrea


----------



## AubreyC73 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

